# Sticker Shock



## alaska-ag (May 5, 2004)

Just purchased our first TT, up here in Alaska. Holy cow, anybody else purchase one up here who can sympathize with me?







The prices I saw on this forum prior to purchase raised my hopes about the sort of deal I might get. When I tried to get close to those numbers, the dealer told me to forget it. He said his shipping costs for each trailer were $3000 and told me he couldn't help me. He actually let me leave the lot.

Apparently there's only one Outback Dealer in the state, so unless I wanted to drive down to the lower 48 to try my luck there (NOT), I really had no choice. Went back and drove the best bargain I could... at least the price was in the "teens" (barely), but was left with the feeling if I ever buy another RV I will try NOT to do it up here!

Oh yeah, and of course I have no oven.

BUT, beside all that, we are very excited about our first TT and look forward to learning the ropes. After looking at MANY models, and finding/studying this forum for awhile, we were convinced the Outback was the best for us. Just wish we'd had more options!! We bought the last model available in the state that had the upholstery we wanted. We pick it up on Thursday May 6.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I can imagine they would get a good premium up there! I thought camping season was short here in ND!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Boy two new Alaska Outbackers in one day. I think we need to start charging the Outback dealer commission









Congrats on the new camper and most of all Welcome to the Outbackers! I think we're up to 5 AK Outbackers now!

I hear you about the hosing on shipping costs, 3,000 is a tough amount to swallow. I hope it brings you and your family years of enjoyment and hope you jump in the fun and banter here at the Outbackers!


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Congrats on the new TT! We just bought on Monday and couldn't be more thrilled. Remeber, a great deal isn't only about money--its about the memories your gonna make that last a lifetime. Thats priceless......









Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2004)

action Congrats, and welcome. When can you start camping up there? Hope that you have a long enough season to enjoy it, I know you'll have the scenery.

Happy camping

Gary


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Good job Dave & Melissa,

You've picked a great camper and joined a super group of fellow Outback owners. Have a good time and share your thoughts and ideas. It makes owning an Outback all that much better.









Greg


----------



## packerbacker (Mar 14, 2004)

I know for a fact it doesnt cost 3k to ship up to alaska. that is what they tell customers.....








It only cost about 1k-1.5k. They are driven up on trucks or driven by trucks up the ALCAN. just because, is the reason things cost more up here. Not to exclude campers ,etc.
We bought ours back in march, but we haggled with them. we told them about the cost in oregon and they said ok......., but they did negotiate with us. At the time we could drive some 3k miles thru mountains down to oregon or washington or even california, but that would mean my husband would have to do it on his own, or we all go( with 4 kids, not!)














. We could have gotten it there advertised for 18k or so, but we got ours for 23k including everything. We put $$ down, and paid up front for ttl, hitch, etc. (didnt want to finance that stuff, seemed silly). Actually, we ended up getting the hitch setup FREE!!!. (it was an accident on their part, but, we are not tellin.) T







he money we paid down was for exactly those items. I guess what i am trying to say is that our money down went right to the tt price and the hitch setup was sort of, given to us.... otherwise you could say we got that much of a discount.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I think all dealers get what they can my first 28bhs(witch was stolen) cost 20,000 the second one a year later and a year newer was 17,000







.

Jim


----------

